# State Fair



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Am considering taking some hens and my rooster to the MO state fair in August. I have never shown birds before (only horses). What do I need to do beforehand? Leg band ing, testing, etc? I am a total newbie here so those who have shown give me some pointers please.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Your best bet is to get a hold of last years premium book and see what the requirements are for your birds, including care of cages and feeding etc. I'm sure you would have to prove that they are immunized and healthy, but I have no idea how to go about it, vets around here only deal with large farm animals or dog/cat pets.

I used to compete in the local fairs pretty regular, baking/sewing/canning/gardening etc and I always went to the fair the year before, picked up a book at the office and checked out the competition. Most of the local fairs competition has really slacked and I have seen so many items that don't belong in the class listed. Back in my day that would be a disqualification straight away, but these days they just give ribbons to things that obviously don't belong. I've stopped competing because of this, I figure the quality of the stewards and judges has fallen if they can't tell the difference between a blueberry pie in a blackberry pie class!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rozlyn sounds like they need you to get involved. That's pathetic. 

Call the State Veterinarian. They come out and test and band your birds. NPIP for Mereks and others.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Rozlyn sounds like they need you to get involved. That's pathetic.
> 
> Call the State Veterinarian. They come out and test and band your birds. NPIP for Mereks and others.


Does it have to be a state vet, or will my regular farm vet do something like this?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If your farm vet is Accredited with the USDA they could. It's up to the vet. Most Large Animal Vets I know don't want to work with birds. And poultry are birds.


----------

